

Apple wants to swipe your iPhone - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/12/29/swipe_patent/

======
pedalpete
if this is a 'gesture based' patent, I'm wondering how it differs from what
Palm did with their OS. I wouldn't think that making something 'finger-based'
vs pen-based is a non-obvious extension.

Thoughts?

